# Do still I have least chance to get ITA?



## er.barathi81 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Last week I submitted EOI with 150 points without Job offer and it get selected by 20th march EOI pull. After being gone through the my EOI I noticed to may have chance of Unsuccessful because of the following:

I claimed points for recognized qualification also for my wife, I did graduation of bachelor of Engineering in Mechanical engineering from University of Madras which is exemption list also wife did Bachelor of Science in Electronic and Communication from same university.
As long as my EOI being selected for preliminary checking I have noticed that only the University is in the exemption list not for our degrees.

Please share your opinion on this, and anybody had experienced this.


Your reply is highly appreciated


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

er.barathi81 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Last week I submitted EOI with 150 points without Job offer and it get selected by 20th march EOI pull. After being gone through the my EOI I noticed to may have chance of Unsuccessful because of the following:
> 
> ...


Hi,

I see what you mean. 
Your degree is there at the top of the list with the code BE, but the University of Madras doesn't appear to be an authorised institute to award Bachelor of Engineering / Bachelor of Science degree qualifications.

That's a difficult one.

All you can do is hope that Immigration NZ allow you to claim the additional points for your qualifications after they have carried out their preliminary checks.
If not you should be notified and your EOI score will be reduced and placed back in the pool.


----------

